# ¿Conectar Radio (de casa) a 12 volts del auto (usando el circuito dnd van las pilas)?



## dieg7891 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola quisiera saber como conectar una radio (con reprductor de CD) a los 12 volts de un auto (preferentemente sin usar un transformador 12v-220v), utilizando la conexion donde van las pilas, llevan 6 pilas x 1.5v "C" y consume 16 W (ahi les dejo el circuito). En el circuito es uno para la radio y otro para un reloj digital que tiene, si tambien me podrian decir en donde conectarlo y su voltaje. Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola.

Tu radio tiene una entrada de voltaje DC, sí es así, conecta la batería por allí.

Puedes publicar imagines de tu radio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

